# TT RS Spoiler Question



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK quick question I am thinking about a TTRS spoiler for my White TTS (I know you RS boys will balk at this topic, but the Tax & Road tax make an RS just too expensive for Ireland )

So I have 2 options

OEM RS Spoiler painted White with black struts (€300)
Or
No. OEM E-Bay Carbon Fiber (€460)

Answers in a post card


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If there was a choice to have a proper carbon spoiler for 120 more it would have to be that, nice and light


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well here is the Carbon Fiber one

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/261259887669?redirect=mobile

And it's €460 not €420 sorry

And here is the OEM

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=343241


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> If there was a choice to have a proper carbon spoiler for 120 more it would have to be that, nice and light


And thanks for a serious answer


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why buy that one when this is about £230 inc customs, this is the one I got as well as few others

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBON-FIBE...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4611bcaf4f


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Why buy that one when this is about £230 inc customs, this is the one I got as well as few others
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBON-FIBE...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4611bcaf4f


Rob the CF one is from the UK and the OEM one is from a guy here on the forum. I assume no VAT or Tax as its used

How much import duty was there on your $300 one?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I must admit the carbon one is luscious


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> I must admit the carbon one is luscious


Which one? The E Bay that Rob has or the link I posted?

Also the OEM would need to be painted! Just not sure of the finish on the CF ones, also am I going down the expensive CF (heroin/coca in) addiction  or


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOUBLE-LAYER-BI ... 1097149046

£150 Including the postage. Just needs spraying. Cheap as Chips.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I ordered it and it arrived five days later, customs was only £26, weave is perfectly acceptable and the fit is pretty good, so with a white car carbon will look awesome

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

robokn said:


> I ordered it and it arrived five days later, customs was only £26, weave is perfectly acceptable and the fit is pretty good, so with a white car carbon will look awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


+1 carbon looks awesome on a white car, you will however need to get matching carbon mirrors


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

robokn said:
 

> I ordered it and it arrived five days later, customs was only £26, weave is perfectly acceptable and the fit is pretty good, so with a white car carbon will look awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I can second that i have the same one 










Dave


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK your talking me into this..... How dose it fasten on to the car then? Drill or glue?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

illingworth22 said:


> OK your talking me into this..... How dose it fasten on to the car then? Drill or glue?


Yes Drill and bonded 

Dave


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK I am so close.... Any chance of a photo to my g mail? Illingworth.richard


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

illingworth22 said:


> OK I am so close.... Any chance of a photo to my g mail? Illingworth.richard


Some shots of the Installation here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 689&type=1


----------



## idahospeed (Jul 15, 2013)

Seeing is how I am the guy selling the OEM one, I would still have to say go carbon. Less to paint and the mount I am including is the same thing!

Carbon on white is the way to go! It's what I did!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I prefer Carbon too


----------



## ej20i (Aug 6, 2011)

idahospeed said:


> Seeing is how I am the guy selling the OEM one, I would still have to say go carbon. Less to paint and the mount I am including is the same thing!
> 
> Carbon on white is the way to go! It's what I did!


Sorry to hijack the thread,

Are you still selling the spoiler?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

This spoiler is mounted on the original spoiler?

So if I wanted to be able to swap, I'd need a second retractable spoiler without the fixed wing mounted on it. That would be perfect!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

£60 on ebay at the mo quite a few in scrap yards unfortunately


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Have a link of a standard spoiler?

So how is the quality of this carbon fiber ebay spoiler of 299 dollars?

So you still need to paint the base support? The mounting on the retractable spoiler would be just to drill 4 holes in it and put the bolts through? 

Sorry for all the questions, but don't want to end up with something I cannot use


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Joerek said:


> Have a link of a standard spoiler?
> 
> So how is the quality of this carbon fiber ebay spoiler of 299 dollars?
> 
> ...


Ok nevermind, I had to read. It's drilled through the original spoiler. Perfect, that was what I was looking for.

Only thing I need now is a new original spoiler, so I can swap easily. http://www.vwparts2go.com/oem-part/...dy-hardware/spoiler/spoiler-wing/8j0827934gru

The original seems to be VERY expensive and needs painting too. Any better options?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK Fellas I ordered the Carbon Fiber one from e-bay.... thanks to you all for for your input and Photos.

Sorry to idahospeed you lost out on a sale, but Good Luck! Where are you located.... Looks like Florida to me!

Now all I need is a TTS Front Lip in CF and I am sorted......  :lol:


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Suggestions please? and the little back spoiler also... CF here I come!

This bit that is damaged!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered it and it arrived five days later, customs was only £26, weave is perfectly acceptable and the fit is pretty good, so with a white car carbon will look awesome
> ...


+ 2 I have the Ravern racing ebay carbon version on my TTS also, my comments mirror Robs.


----------



## ej20i (Aug 6, 2011)

idahospeed said:


> Seeing is how I am the guy selling the OEM one, I would still have to say go carbon. Less to paint and the mount I am including is the same thing!
> 
> Carbon on white is the way to go! It's what I did!


Can you please PM me your email address? As I cant reply or create messages in the forum

Thanks


----------



## idahospeed (Jul 15, 2013)

[email protected]

As for mounting the spoiler on the base of the retractable spoiler... I do not see this happening, easily.

The spoiler mount is not flat and has grooves in it. This is to mount to the TTRS Spoiler base plate that has the required notches.

Could you sand down the mount and mount it to the retractable spoiler? Probably, it would just be difficult and it may look strange.

+1 more for Racing Raven. The carbon was great! Barely a difference between it and the OSIR. The OSIR just has better mounts.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I used counter sunk machined washers and bolts look a shed load better, I sanded off those little tabs and James and I just drilled and bolted on, the roadster has a different spoiler profile so it needs to be mounted further back which is not even noticeable


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Guys is there a difference between the roadster and coupe back end, if i purchased one of the above mentioned spoilers would it make a difference?

Just drill the holes or swap the base plate as it will fit?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I assume you just drill the current spoiler.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I fitted mine to a roadster no issues


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

How about if i buy one that comes with a base plate to mount it too, roadster and coupe base plate same measurements?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

According to the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.573214459390268.1073741880.101480296563689&type=1

you can see it is mounted to the original spoiler. The surface seems flat enough to fix it. No I need myself another spoiler so I can mount this on and be able to leave the current retractable spoiler untouched. I can only see Carbon fiber ones or the genuine part, unpainted for a massive 615 dollars


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Came across this retractable spoiler which could be used as a base plate: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/For-...-Style-Rear-Spoiler-Wing-Blade/618573933.html

What do you think, would the RS spoiler fit on that spoiler and would you be able to drill holes through a carbon spoiler fit it? I'm also no sure on the looks, carbon base, matt alu support and carbon wing, but would probably look alright.

Anyone who bought the RS spoiler from ebay, is the support unpainted or already matt alu?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Message the seller see if it comes with pre drilled holes to bolt the struts on to.

Ive got an RS spoiler on the way from china at the mo from recommendation of a friend.

Comes with base plate, struts and spoiler all primed ready to be painted.

£150 including business delivery.

Then you could carbon wrap the spoiler section?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTRS-Style-...ake:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item5d4270160f&vxp=mtr

Guess that is what you've ordered. Could go that route too, but I wanted to be able to swap easily. I guess it's not easy if you got a proper baseplate mounted, so you have to remove the bottom under the boot. Don't know how 'easy' that is, that's why I want(ed) to go for the route to change the retractable spoiler with 4 bolts instead.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Yes that's the one I brought.

Removing the current spoiler and motor is easy to be honest.

Open boot pull off plastic door card, undo bolts ect. Then you have both carbon dip or wrap spoiler?

(personally I'm going to put the retractable spoiler on ebay once I've fitted the RS)


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Bayley,

I guess that would be the only best option. Do you have any idea how to remove the plastic on the bottom to get access to the bolts of the spoiler? Just pull hard on a side I guess. but always anxious to do that


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You don't _need _ to remove anything in reality just drill and bolt it down, not really rocket science TBH


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't want to drill through the original retractable spoiler, as I need it untouched so I can still use the retractable spoiler. Using a second retractable spoiler as a base, that would be ok. Guess I go with the complete replacement option, but it would be a bit more difficult to replace it within a minute, because the complete motor unit needs to be removed for that and placed back


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

There are two screws in by the handle on the boot door card. Rest just pulls off with clips maybe abit of glue matey.

2minute job.

The rest is dc the motor and undo all bolts and work off baseplate/spoiler. Not too tasking.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is there a fuse that can be taken out and leave the motor etc in place?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is there a fuse that can be taken out and leave the motor etc in place?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Ill have a look at the fuse pannel list in the morning but i should certainly think so mate, if not vagcom needed. I don't know how much audi would charge to do that for you.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There really is nothing difficult other than lining up the holes
Then all you do is -

Drill the holes

Bolt it on

Shut the boot

Code out the spolier by simply deselecting it on VAGCOM

Check by selecting the button, if nothing happens happy days

Step back admire your work, have a drive, have a beer, you've done well

Look on Ebay find a new one, get it sprayed, wrap in bubble wrap


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

People, what's the fuss. You could genuinely get your nan to fit it within an hour.

This "mod" has got to be as easy as filling the car up with V-Power.

I am selling big boy pants for £8 a pair if anyone needs some.......? :lol:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Joerek said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTRS-Style-...ake:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item5d4270160f&vxp=mtr
> 
> Guess that is what you've ordered. Could go that route too, but I wanted to be able to swap easily. I guess it's not easy if you got a proper baseplate mounted, so you have to remove the bottom under the boot. Don't know how 'easy' that is, that's why I want(ed) to go for the route to change the retractable spoiler with 4 bolts instead.


This is more hassle than the other spoiler from Racing Raven. See the 8+ bolts where do you propose to bolt them down to? Also it looks like with this kit you have to remove all of the Audi spoiler motor gubbins, which, in reality you don't need to do!

Just making the job harder!

Both Rob and I have completed our spoiler installs within the last month as bought from Ebay via Racing Raven. Fit is fine, quality is fine and it took about 40mins to fit each one WITHOUT removing the Audi motor etc etc.

Jeeeeze.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

He obviously isn't 100% on what he is doing and wants abit of reassurance no need to slander the bloke! 

Once mine comes and it's been sprayed, I'll do a how to guide to put in knowledge base as I'm removing the motor unit ect.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

jamescalland said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTRS-Style-...ake:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item5d4270160f&vxp=mtr
> ...


Come on, you obviously don' read what I have written. My point was that I need the current spoiler untouched so I can reverse. So I need a second one, which can only be found as a genuine part of 615 dollars. Then I need to paint it and paint the base support and will end up with much more costs then the standard TT RS spoiler, which takes a bit more time to replace. I'll start looking for a second retractable spoiler to use as a base.

At first I wasn't quite sure the stuff was what I needed, but now according to some great help in the thread I now know exactly what it what and what the possibilities are


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)




----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Why buy that one when this is about £230 inc customs, this is the one I got as well as few others
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBON-FIBE...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4611bcaf4f


Well I bought this one Rob... What colour code matches the TTS wing mirrors? I have to get the base of the spoiler pained!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Look at my ttrs sprayed wing mirrors thread in search code and lacquer code is on there.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, finally it's all done. Got the carbon spoiler from Racing Raven. I also found a spare spoiler of a crashed car so I have 2 retractable spoilers and can swap whenever I want. Painted the spoiler legs in matt aluminium (same code as the mirrors) and painted the retractable spoiler Sepang Blue ofcourse. Drilled holes and mounted everything together. Disabled the rear spoiler motor via VCDS and job done! Can easily swap now within just a few minutes, because it's easy accessable and just 4 bolts.

The quality of the Racing Raven spoiler isn't top notch. The leg support is of poor quality and it's extremely flexible when the wing is removed. It might even break when you pick it up careless. But with the carbon wing mounted on it it's ok.

Looks awersome in my opinion!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking good 8) 8)


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well James & Robert...... You can both come down from your rooms now  I have finally fitted the Spoiler


----------

